# The Alignment Test



## Eset

This test often gives me True Neutral for result but I know I am best aligned with Neutral Evil.



> True Neutral Human Sorcerer (2nd Level)
> Ability Scores:
> Strength- 12
> Dexterity- 14
> Constitution- 17
> Intelligence- 15
> Wisdom- 12
> Charisma- 13
> 
> Detailed Results:
> 
> Alignment:
> Lawful Good ----- (10)
> Neutral Good ---- (14)
> Chaotic Good ---- (9)
> Lawful Neutral -- (21)
> True Neutral ---- (25)
> Chaotic Neutral - (20)
> Lawful Evil ------ (15)
> Neutral Evil ----- (19)
> Chaotic Evil ----- (14)
> 
> Law & Chaos:
> Law ------ (7)
> Neutral -- (11)
> Chaos --- (6)
> 
> Good & Evil:
> Good ---- (3)
> Neutral - (14)
> Evil ----- (8)
> 
> Race:
> Human --- (15)
> Dwarf ---- (6)
> Elf -------- (6)
> Gnome --- (8)
> Halfling -- (12)
> Half-Elf -- (12)
> Half-Orc - (0)
> 
> Class:
> Barbarian - (8)
> Bard ------ (6)
> Cleric ----- (8)
> Druid ----- (8)
> Fighter --- (12)
> Monk ----- (8)
> Paladin --- (14)
> Ranger --- (10)
> Rogue ---- (8)
> Sorcerer - (18)
> Wizard --- (10)


----------



## SilverKelpie

INTP and I got Chaotic Neutral. I'm skeptical. I think I'm True Neutral, leaning closer to Lawful than Chaotic (and closer to Good than Evil for that matter). I think it was focusing on my lack of belief that people in authority have any kind of divine recommendation, but I am a pretty dutiful rule-follower despite that, and I generally get a bit annoyed at those who don't.


----------



## Simpson17866

SilverKelpie said:


> INTP and I got Chaotic Neutral. I'm skeptical. I think I'm True Neutral, leaning closer to Lawful than Chaotic (and closer to Good than Evil for that matter). I think it was focusing on my lack of belief that people in authority have any kind of divine recommendation, but I am a pretty dutiful rule-follower despite that, and I generally get a bit annoyed at those who don't.


 Yeah, that test isn't as good as it could be.

In addition to what you've noticed, evil people who are not psychopaths would test as Neutral for having friends that they don't treat the way they treat strangers, for example.


----------



## spaceynyc

INFJ 

Chaotic Neutral

not sure if thats goes with INFJ or not


----------



## SilverKelpie

Here is the long one. Druid is about right, but human? Not that I can make an argument against it, but how dull. 

Chaotic Neutral Human Druid (4th Level)

Ability Scores:
Strength- 11
Dexterity- 13
Constitution- 10
Intelligence- 13
Wisdom- 12
Charisma- 11

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (26)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXX (7)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXX (6)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXX (6)
Neutral - XXXXX (5)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXX (10)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Evil ---- X (1)

Race:
Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Dwarf ---- XXXXXX (6)
Elf ------ XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Gnome ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Halfling - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Half-Elf - XXXXXXXX (8)
Half-Orc - XX (2)

Class:
Barbarian - XXXX (4)
Bard ------ XXXX (4)
Cleric ---- XXXX (4)
Druid ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Fighter --- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Monk ------ XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Paladin --- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Ranger ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Rogue ----- XXXXXXXX (8)
Sorcerer -- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Wizard ---- XXXXXXXX (8)


----------



## Simpson17866

spaceynyc said:


> INFJ
> 
> Chaotic Neutral
> 
> not sure if thats goes with INFJ or not


 Yes, yes it can  Every alignment can be paired with every type:

Lawful Perciever: authoritarian about what they have to do, spontaneous about how to do it.

Chaotic Judger: antiauthoritarian about what they want to, methodical about how to do it

I was actually convinced that one of my favorite fictional protagonists Harry Blackstone Copperfield Dresden was a Chaotic Neutral INFJ before realizing that he was actually a Chaotic Good INTJ :wink:


----------



## Younce

INTP 9w8 sp 5wX 3w2

Chaotic good


----------



## koalamort

ENFP, Lawful Good. Some of the answers I filled in were a bit selfish (like fleeing the country if there was a plague), so I was surprised at my result.


----------



## nymphelle

INFP and chaotic neutral


----------



## AliceKettle

ISFP
True Neutral
Your Character’s Alignment

Based on your answers to the quiz, your character’s most likely alignment is Neutral.

Neutral

A neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. She doesn’t feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most neutrality is a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil. After all, she would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, she’s not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. The common phrase for neutral is "true neutral." Neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion.

--excerpted from the Player’s Handbook, Chapter 6

Keep in mind the alignment suggested by the quiz is just that: a suggestion. It describes your character no better than a 36-question test would describe you. But it’s a good way to start thinking about how your character acts when confronted with issues of alignment.

Now that your character has taken the test, make a note of which questions scored in the opposite direction from your overall alignment. These exceptions can tell some interesting tales about your character Are you a good character with a greedy streak? Are you a lawful character who can’t stand the village elders? Don’t just roleplay your alignment -- roleplay your alignment exceptions, too. Few characters perfectly embody their alignment choice.


----------



## Librarylady

I'm ISTJ Lawful neutral


----------



## Gnarthontuel

INTP neutral

How boring ... but true I guess -.-


----------



## Salmon

I'm too loyal to be anything but Lawful and Good on this test. Not enough questions about incinerating innocents because you're bored (outside of your tribe. Really, knocking off your own people is like taking a piss in your water supply).

Lawful Good Human Sorcerer (3rd Level)

Ability Scores:
Strength- 14
Dexterity- 15
Constitution- 15
Intelligence- 16
Wisdom- 9
Charisma- 15

At least I get to throw fireballs.


----------



## shameless

ESTP
Rogue 
Chaotic Good

Sounds about right. I try and utilize my powers for good. But I can easily distance myself from the pack and have tricks up my sleeve for any lawful evil.


----------



## Cherry

I got

*Neutral*

INFP.

_"...They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. The common phrase for neutral is "true neutral." Neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion."_

(Except I don't actually see "good" as a dangerous extreme, I have extremely high moral standards so I'm surprised at the result somewhat haha)


----------



## Quads

ESTP

Chaotic Evil

I contest that, good _testgiver_, I have a set of morals, it's just hard for me to hold my tongue for them!


----------



## deviants

Based on your answers to the quiz, your character’s most likely alignment is Chaotic Neutral.

Chaotic Neutral

A chaotic neutral character follows his whims. He is an individualist first and last. He values his own liberty but doesn’t strive to protect others’ freedom. He avoids authority, resents restrictions, and challenges traditions. The chaotic neutral character does not intentionally disrupt organizations as part of a campaign of anarchy. To do so, he would have to be motivated either by good (and a desire to liberate others) or evil (and a desire to make those different from himself suffer). The common phrase for chaotic neutral is "true chaotic." Remember that the chaotic neutral character may be unpredictable, but his behavior is not totally random. He is not as likely to jump off a bridge as to cross it. Chaotic neutral is the best alignment you can be because it represents true freedom both from society’s restrictions and from a do-gooder’s zeal.



ENTP
and my class would be a Rogue.


----------



## MadinCheshire

Neutral Good Human Sorcerer (2nd Level)

Ability Scores:
Strength- 13
Dexterity- 16
Constitution- 14
Intelligence- 14
Wisdom- 12
Charisma- 14

ha ! those stats are sooo sorcerer like


----------



## Ochi96

*True Neutral Human Druid* (1st Level)


Ability Scores:
Strength- 15
Dexterity- 16
Constitution- 14
Intelligence- 10
Wisdom- 19
Charisma- 8


----------



## Elegant_Emu.

Chaotic Neutral Human Wizard/Sorcerer 
Ability Scores:
Strength - 13
Dexterity - 13
Constitution - 14
Intelligence - 17
Wisdom - 12
Charisma - 9


----------



## Neocortex

*Chaotic Neutral*

I am an INTJ, and I got the character alignment as chaotic neutral.
PS: Sometimes it is shown as purely neutral in some other tests that I've taken.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby

I'm an ENTP
Neutral Good


----------



## Birbsofafeather

I'm not sure what I am? I'm an INF, but I'm not sure about the last bit.


> Lawful Neutral Elf Sorcerer (2nd Level)
> 
> Ability Scores:
> Strength- 13
> Dexterity- 12
> Constitution- 11
> Intelligence- 15
> Wisdom- 15
> Charisma- 17
> 
> Alignment:
> Lawful Neutral- A lawful neutral character acts as law, tradition, or a personal code directs him. Order and organization are paramount to him. He may believe in personal order and live by a code or standard, or he may believe in order for all and favor a strong, organized government. Lawful neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and honorable without being a zealot. However, lawful neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all freedom, choice, and diversity in society.
> 
> Race:
> Elves are known for their poetry, song, and magical arts, but when danger threatens they show great skill with weapons and strategy. Elves can live to be over 700 years old and, by human standards, are slow to make friends and enemies, and even slower to forget them. Elves are slim and stand 4.5 to 5.5 feet tall. They have no facial or body hair, prefer comfortable clothes, and possess unearthly grace. Many others races find them hauntingly beautiful.
> 
> Class:
> Sorcerers- Sorcerers are arcane spellcasters who manipulate magic energy with imagination and talent rather than studious discipline. They have no books, no mentors, no theories just raw power that they direct at will. Sorcerers know fewer spells than wizards do and acquire them more slowly, but they can cast individual spells more often and have no need to prepare their incantations ahead of time. Also unlike wizards, sorcerers cannot specialize in a school of magic. Since sorcerers gain their powers without undergoing the years of rigorous study that wizards go through, they have more time to learn fighting skills and are proficient with simple weapons. Charisma is very important for sorcerers; the higher their value in this ability, the higher the spell level they can cast.
> 
> Detailed Results:
> 
> Alignment:
> Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
> Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
> Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
> Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (24)
> True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
> Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
> Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXX (9)
> Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXX (7)
> Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXX (6)
> 
> Law & Chaos:
> Law ----- XXXXXXXXX (9)
> Neutral - XXXXXXX (7)
> Chaos --- XXXXXX (6)
> 
> Good & Evil:
> Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
> Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
> Evil ---- (0)
> 
> Race:
> Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
> Dwarf ---- XXXXXX (6)
> Elf ------ XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
> Gnome ---- XXXXXX (6)
> Halfling - XXXXXXXX (8)
> Half-Elf - XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
> Half-Orc - XX (2)
> 
> Class:
> Barbarian - XXXX (4)
> Bard ------ XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
> Cleric ---- XXXXXX (6)
> Druid ----- XXXXXX (6)
> Fighter --- XXXXXXXX (8)
> Monk ------ XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
> Paladin --- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
> Ranger ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
> Rogue ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
> Sorcerer -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
> Wizard ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)


----------



## Whatexists

ISFP and I got *drumroll* Neutral Good! Who's surprised!?!


----------



## ricericebaby

Neutral good. Not terribly surprising, although I may have been suspecting something more along the lines of chaotic good/neutral.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Turi said:


> Neutral Good.
> 
> I know nothing about dungeons and dragons and wouldn't have a clue what that correlates to in MBTI.


I never understood the appeal of D&D in the 80s when others were into the board game--no Internet. Someone on INTJf asked me my D&D alignment and I took the online test because it was quick. 

I got True Neutral Human Cleric, a term that the new test doesn't contain, for some reason. I was able to heal the sick and raise the dead. My weakness was constitution. *Insert shrug

I like chess; before that Scrabble, and no other games come to mind. Don't know what 'this' says about my MBTI type either.


----------



## nep2une

True Neutral, just like I got last time despite having some different answers this time.


----------



## Coburn

True Neutral, Human Ranger.

Human Ranger actually sounds like a perfect job for me based on the description. I'd like that gig.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

ENFP

True/Chaotic Neutral


----------



## BranchMonkey

Coburn said:


> True Neutral, Human Ranger.
> 
> Human Ranger actually sounds like a perfect job for me based on the description. I'd like that gig.


OK, I was at the library, no Internet at home--now this "Ranger" bit has me curious--it wasn't in the one I took about six years ago, just as True Neutral Human Cleric is no longer in this one.

Off I go... but I doubt I'll get "ranger" which sounds too much for my continuing weak constitution.


----------



## VectorReflector

Lawful Neutral. Somewhat predictable after everything I read on the ESTJ type profile.

The second test had some ambiguously worded questions and too many preference questions with no neutral options, so I quit it before I got too frustrated with it.


----------



## Cal

intp



> Your Character’s Alignment
> 
> Based on your answers to the quiz, your character’s most likely alignment is Chaotic Evil.
> 
> Chaotic Evil
> 
> A chaotic evil character does whatever his greed, hatred, and lust for destruction drive him to do. He is hot-tempered, vicious, arbitrarily violent, and unpredictable. If simply out for whatever he can get, he is ruthless and brutal. If he is committed to the spread of evil and chaos, he is even worse. Thankfully, his plans are haphazard, and any groups he joins or forms are poorly organized. Typically, chaotic evil people can only be made to work together by force, and their leader lasts only as long as he can thwart attempts to topple or assassinate him. The demented sorcerer pursuing mad schemes of vengeance and havoc is chaotic evil. Chaotic evil is sometimes called "demonic" because demons are the epitome of chaotic evil. Chaotic evil is the most dangerous alignment because it represents the destruction not only of beauty and life but of the order on which beauty and life depend.
> 
> --excerpted from the Player’s Handbook, Chapter 6
> 
> Keep in mind the alignment suggested by the quiz is just that: a suggestion. It describes your character no better than a 36-question test would describe you. But it’s a good way to start thinking about how your character acts when confronted with issues of alignment.
> 
> Now that your character has taken the test, make a note of which questions scored in the opposite direction from your overall alignment. These exceptions can tell some interesting tales about your character Are you a good character with a greedy streak? Are you a lawful character who can’t stand the village elders? Don’t just roleplay your alignment -- roleplay your alignment exceptions, too. Few characters perfectly embody their alignment choice.


Time too be all edgy about this shit!


----------



## BranchMonkey

Quote Originally Posted by Coburn View Post:
True Neutral, Human Ranger.

Human Ranger actually sounds like a perfect job for me based on the description. I'd like that gig.




BranchMonkey said:


> OK, I was at the library, no Internet at home--now this "Ranger" bit has me curious--it wasn't in the one I took about six years ago, just as True Neutral Human Cleric is no longer in this one.
> 
> Off I go... but I doubt I'll get "ranger" which sounds too much for my continuing weak constitution.


***

OK, I guess the test hasn't changed so much--not this one, anyway, although the questions were very different--based on my iffy memory:

*Neutral Good Human Monk/Wizard (4th/3rd Level)*


*Ability Scores:
Strength- 13
Dexterity- 13
Constitution- 9
Intelligence- 14
Wisdom- 12
Charisma- 12*


Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXX (8)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXX (5)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXX (9)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Evil ---- XXX (3)

Race:
Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Dwarf ---- XXXXXX (6)
Elf ------ XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Gnome ---- XXXX (4)
Halfling - XXXXXX (6)
Half-Elf - XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Half-Orc - XXXXXX (6)

Class:
Barbarian - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Bard ------ XXXX (4)
Cleric ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Druid ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Fighter --- XXXXXXXX (8)
Monk ------ XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Paladin --- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Ranger ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Rogue ----- XXXXXXXX (8)
Sorcerer -- XXXXXXXX (8)
Wizard ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)




ADDITION: I typed INTJ for seven/eight years (still do) on Humanmetrics, other tests.

Type INFJ on keys2cognition, other tests.

Typed INTP on 16Personlities for many years but last time--updated test, I got INFJ with morph-graph that depicted INTJ and ISFJ far enough behind to make INFJ the clear stand out.

INTJ and ISFJ were dead even, vied for 2nd place.


----------



## Krayfish

INxP definitely, Chaotic Good. I took this a while ago though, I'm going to take it again to see if my results stay consistent/the quiz has been updated since I took it. My stats were initially really pathetic (all 11 with the exception of intelligence and charisma which were both 14):

* *





Ability Scores:
Strength- 12
Dexterity- 10
Constitution- 12
Intelligence- 15
Wisdom- 13
Charisma- 12

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (24)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (25)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Neutral - XXXXXX (6)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Evil ---- XX (2)

Race:
Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Dwarf ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Elf ------ XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Gnome ---- XXXXXX (6)
Halfling - XXXX (4)
Half-Elf - XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Half-Orc - XXXXXXXX (8)

Class:
Barbarian - XXXXXXXX (8)
Bard ------ XXXXXX (6)
Cleric ---- XXXXXX (6)
Druid ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Fighter --- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Monk ------ XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Paladin --- XXXXXX (6)
Ranger ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Rogue ----- XXXXXX (6)
Sorcerer -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Wizard ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)





Edit: Very little change, basically the same exact result. I was feeling less decisive and wishy washy this time, so the stats are a bit more accurate which is cool.


----------



## soop

ISTP. I almost always get this result, and it fits pretty well. I have pretty good use of Fe, so this might be the reason, though I think this might have more correlation with enneagram than MBTI.


----------



## faithhealing

Typed as INFJ.

I always get Chaotic Neutral on these tests, even though I like to think of myself as Chaotic Good.


----------



## faithhealing

faithhealing said:


> Typed as INFJ.
> 
> I always get Chaotic Neutral on these tests, even though I like to think of myself as Chaotic Good.


Chaotic Neutral Human Sorceress

Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXX (6)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ and lawful good. I was hoping it would land somewhere in the good good but I don't know if lawful is acurate. I didn't see that one coming I'll admit.


----------



## Warp11

True Neutral


----------



## Miss Bingley

*Chaotic Evil Elf Sorcerer (3rd Level)**Ability Scores:
Strength- 12
Dexterity- 13
Constitution- 12
Intelligence- 18
Wisdom- 15
Charisma- 16

*
Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXX (9)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXX (3)
Neutral - XXXXXXX (7)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXX (10)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Neutral - XXXXXX (6)
Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)

Race:
Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Dwarf ---- XXXX (4)
Elf ------ XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Gnome ---- XXXX (4)
Halfling - XXXXXX (6)
Half-Elf - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Half-Orc - XXXX (4)

Class:
Barbarian - XXXX (4)
Bard ------ XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Cleric ---- XXXXXX (6)
Druid ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Fighter --- XXXXXXXX (8)
Monk ------ XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Paladin --- XXXXXXXX (8)
Ranger ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Rogue ----- XXXXXXXX (8)
Sorcerer -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Wizard ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)


----------



## Jaune

Decided to take this again.

*You Are A: Chaotic Evil Human Bard/Wizard (1st/1st Level)*

Ability Scores:
Strength- 8
Dexterity- 10
Constitution- 9
Intelligence- 17
Wisdom- 10
Charisma- 11

Alignment:
Chaotic Evil- A chaotic evil character does whatever his greed, hatred, and lust for destruction drive him to do. He is hot-tempered, vicious, arbitrarily violent, and unpredictable. If he is simply out for whatever he can get, he is ruthless and brutal. If he is committed to the spread of evil and chaos, he is even worse. Thankfully, his plans are haphazard, and any groups he joins or forms are poorly organized. Typically, chaotic evil people can be made to work together only by force, and their leader lasts only as long as he can thwart attempts to topple or assassinate him. Chaotic evil is sometimes called demonic because demons are the epitome of chaotic evil. Chaotic evil is the best alignment you can be because combines self-interest and pure freedom. However, chaotic evil can be a dangerous alignment because it represents the destruction not only of beauty and life but also of the order on which beauty and life depend.

Race:
Humans are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.

Primary Class:
Bards- Bards often serve as negotiators, messengers, scouts, and spies. They love to accompany heroes (and villains) to witness heroic (or villainous) deeds firsthand, since a bard who can tell a story from personal experience earns renown among his fellows. A bard casts arcane spells without any advance preparation, much like a sorcerer. Bards also share some specialized skills with rogues, and their knowledge of item lore is nearly unmatched. A high Charisma score allows a bard to cast high-level spells.

Secondary Class:
Wizards- Wizards are arcane spellcasters who depend on intensive study to create their magic. To wizards, magic is not a talent but a difficult, rewarding art. When they are prepared for battle, wizards can use their spells to devastating effect. When caught by surprise, they are vulnerable. The wizard's strength is her spells, everything else is secondary. She learns new spells as she experiments and grows in experience, and she can also learn them from other wizards. In addition, over time a wizard learns to manipulate her spells so they go farther, work better, or are improved in some other way. A wizard can call a familiar- a small, magical, animal companion that serves her. With a high Intelligence, wizards are capable of casting very high levels of spells.


----------



## Whimsicott

INTP
Chaotic Neutral

I also BSed my stat table to give me perfect scores across the board because they had nothing to do with my alignment. This means I am now stronger, smarter, more charismatic, etc. than all of you. Worship me.


----------



## dismountedhussar

You Are A: Chaotic Neutral Human Ranger/Wizard (1st/1st Level)

Ability Scores:
Strength- 12
Dexterity- 16
Constitution- 12
Intelligence- 17
Wisdom- 18
Charisma- 11

Alignment:
Chaotic Neutral- A chaotic neutral character follows his whims. He is an individualist first and last. He values his own liberty but doesn't strive to protect others' freedom. He avoids authority, resents restrictions, and challenges traditions. A chaotic neutral character does not intentionally disrupt organizations as part of a campaign of anarchy. To do so, he would have to be motivated either by good (and a desire to liberate others) or evil (and a desire to make those different from himself suffer). A chaotic neutral character may be unpredictable, but his behavior is not totally random. He is not as likely to jump off a bridge as to cross it. Chaotic neutral is the best alignment you can be because it represents true freedom from both society's restrictions and a do-gooder's zeal. However, chaotic neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all authority, harmony, and order in society.

Race:
Humans are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.

Primary Class:
Rangers- Rangers are skilled stalkers and hunters who make their home in the woods. Their martial skill is nearly the equal of the fighter, but they lack the latter's dedication to the craft of fighting. Instead, the ranger focuses his skills and training on a specific enemy a type of creature he bears a vengeful grudge against and hunts above all others. Rangers often accept the role of protector, aiding those who live in or travel through the woods. His skills allow him to move quietly and stick to the shadows, especially in natural settings, and he also has special knowledge of certain types of creatures. Finally, an experienced ranger has such a tie to nature that he can actually draw on natural power to cast divine spells, much as a druid does, and like a druid he is often accompanied by animal companions. A ranger's Wisdom score should be high, as this determines the maximum spell level that he can cast.

Secondary Class:
Wizards- Wizards are arcane spellcasters who depend on intensive study to create their magic. To wizards, magic is not a talent but a difficult, rewarding art. When they are prepared for battle, wizards can use their spells to devastating effect. When caught by surprise, they are vulnerable. The wizard's strength is her spells, everything else is secondary. She learns new spells as she experiments and grows in experience, and she can also learn them from other wizards. In addition, over time a wizard learns to manipulate her spells so they go farther, work better, or are improved in some other way. A wizard can call a familiar- a small, magical, animal companion that serves her. With a high Intelligence, wizards are capable of casting very high levels of spells.


----------



## Sily

Lawful Good Human Paladin/Druid (4th/3rd Level)


* *




Ability Scores:Strength- 8
Dexterity- 10
Constitution- 9
Intelligence- 16
*Wisdom- 18*
Charisma- 11

Alignment:
Lawful Good- A lawful good character acts as a good person is expected or required to act. He combines a commitment to oppose evil with the discipline to fight relentlessly. He tells the truth, keeps his word, helps those in need, and speaks out against injustice. A lawful good character hates to see the guilty go unpunished. Lawful good is the best alignment you can be because it combines honor and compassion. However, lawful good can be a dangerous alignment when it restricts freedom and criminalizes self-interest.

Race:
Humans are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.

Primary Class:
Paladins- Paladins take their adventures seriously, and even a mundane mission is, in the heart of the paladin, a personal test an opportunity to demonstrate bravery, to learn tactics, and to find ways to do good. Divine power protects these warriors of virtue, warding off harm, protecting from disease, healing, and guarding against fear. The paladin can also direct this power to help others, healing wounds or curing diseases, and also use it to destroy evil. Experienced paladins can smite evil foes and turn away undead. A paladin's Wisdom score should be high, as this determines the maximum spell level that they can cast. Many of the paladin's special abilities also benefit from a high Charisma score.

Secondary Class:
Druids- Druids gain power not by ruling nature but by being at one with it. They hate the unnatural, including aberrations or undead, and destroy them where possible. Druids receive divine spells from nature, not the gods, and can gain an array of powers as they gain experience, including the ability to take the shapes of animals. The weapons and armor of a druid are restricted by their traditional oaths, not simply training. A druid's Wisdom score should be high, as this determines the maximum spell level that they can cast.
[HR][/HR]
Detailed Results:

Alignment:
*Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (26)*
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (25)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXX (4)

Law & Chaos:
*Law ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)*
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXX (3)

Good & Evil:
*Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)*
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Evil ---- X (1)

Race:
*Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)*
Dwarf ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Elf ------ XXXXXXXX (8)
Gnome ---- XX (2)
Halfling - XXXXXX (6)
Half-Elf - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Half-Orc - XXXXXXXX (8)

Class:
Barbarian - XXXXXXXX (8)
Bard ------ XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Cleric ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
*Druid ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)*
Fighter --- XXXXXX (6)
Monk ------ XXXXXXXX (8)
*Paladin --- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)*
Ranger ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Rogue ----- (0)
Sorcerer -- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Wizard ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)


----------



## MyINFPMind

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (24)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (32)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (25)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (26)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXX (7)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXX (8)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXX (6)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Chaos --- XXXXXXX (7)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Evil ---- X (1)

Race:
Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Dwarf ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Elf ------ XXXXXXXX (8)
Gnome ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Halfling - XXXXXXXX (8)
Half-Elf - XXXXXXXX (8)
Half-Orc - XXXX (4)

Class:
Barbarian - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Bard ------ XXXXXXXX (8)
Cleric ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Druid ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Fighter --- XXXXXXXX (8)
Monk ------ XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Paladin --- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Ranger ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Rogue ----- XXXXXX (6)
Sorcerer -- XXXXXXXX (8)
Wizard ---- XXXXXX (6)

Neutral Good Human Monk/Ranger (4th/3rd level)


----------



## psychologic

Chaotic Neutral on the shorter test.
Chaotic Neutral Human Bard (3rd Level) on the longer test.

I've also received True Neutral before. But Chaotic Neutral is more accurate.


----------



## kookykate

True neutral 

Intp


----------



## 460202

Chaotic Neutral. Not interested in all that D&D stuff.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Flower Hat said:


> Chaotic Neutral. Not interested in all that D&D stuff.


Same here, never had the interest so many did when I was younger, or that I do now. I wonder how many INFPs play compared to other types, or if it's got nothing to do with that. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## 460202

BranchMonkey said:


> Same here, never had the interest so many did when I was younger, or that I do now. *I wonder how many INFPs play compared to other types, or if it's got nothing to do with that.* ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I can't say. To be completely fair, nobody who I know (IRL) plays D&D because it's not very popular where I'm from. My only knowledge on it comes from what I've seen in _Stranger Things_.


----------



## Ronney

Your Character’s Alignment

Based on your answers to the quiz, your character’s most likely alignment is Chaotic Evil.

If this is a problem i can arrange to remove your head


----------



## BranchMonkey

Flower Hat said:


> I can't say. To be completely fair, nobody who I know (IRL) plays D&D because it's not very popular where I'm from. My only knowledge on it comes from what I've seen in _Stranger Things_.


When I was in my 30s, here in The States, it was very popular among teens to 20-somethings. I noticed a lot of ESFPs played and some introverts too, but it didn't interest me. My own imagination is quite vivid so I need a break from that not more of it. 

That's part of why I'm wondering if a lot of INFPs, other types who are very imaginative don't play it as often--assuming they use their imagination in active ways as I did, still do.

When I need a break, I play chess or read--almost never any fiction for the same reason as above. It would be more of the same rather than something to balance that aspect of my mind.


----------



## morrad

Chaotic neutral (this time) and INFP


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

ISFJ

*Lawful Neutral*


----------



## pwowq

Chaotic Evil


----------



## Freya Violet

*INTJ*​
Did the Online Alignment Test (got Chaotic Neutral here) and the the more extensive one that gives us modern day questions/scenarios;

What D&D Character Am I?


*I'm Chaotic Neutral Human Sorcerer (2nd Level)*


* *




Ability Scores:
Ability Scores:
Strength- 15
Dexterity- 14
Constitution- 16
Intelligence- 14
Wisdom- 15
Charisma- 12


Alignment:
Chaotic Neutral-Chaotic Neutral- A chaotic neutral character follows his whims. He is an individualist first and last. He values his own liberty but doesn't strive to protect others' freedom. He avoids authority, resents restrictions, and challenges traditions. A chaotic neutral character does not intentionally disrupt organizations as part of a campaign of anarchy. To do so, he would have to be motivated either by good (and a desire to liberate others) or evil (and a desire to make those different from himself suffer). A chaotic neutral character may be unpredictable, but his behavior is not totally random. He is not as likely to jump off a bridge as to cross it. Chaotic neutral is the best alignment you can be because it represents true freedom from both society's restrictions and a do-gooder's zeal. However, chaotic neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all authority, harmony, and order in society.

Race:
Humans are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.

Primary Class:
Sorcerers- Sorcerers are arcane spellcasters who manipulate magic energy with imagination and talent rather than studious discipline. They have no books, no mentors, no theories just raw power that they direct at will. Sorcerers know fewer spells than wizards do and acquire them more slowly, but they can cast individual spells more often and have no need to prepare their incantations ahead of time. Also unlike wizards, sorcerers cannot specialize in a school of magic. Since sorcerers gain their powers without undergoing the years of rigorous study that wizards go through, they have more time to learn fighting skills and are proficient with simple weapons. Charisma is very important for sorcerers; the higher their value in this ability, the higher the spell level they can cast.

Secondary Class:
Rogues- Rogues have little in common with each other. While some - maybe even the majority - are stealthy thieves, many serve as scouts, spies, investigators, diplomats, and simple thugs. Rogues are versatile, adaptable, and skilled at getting what others don't want them to get. While not equal to a fighter in combat, a rogue knows how to hit where it hurts, and a sneak attack can dish out a lot of damage. Rogues also seem to have a sixth sense when it comes to avoiding danger. Experienced rogues develop nearly magical powers and skills as they master the arts of stealth, evasion, and sneak attacks. In addition, while not capable of casting spells on their own, a rogue can sometimes 'fake it' well enough to cast spells from scrolls, activate wands, and use just about any other magic item.




What D&D Character Am I?


_Detailed Results_:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
*Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)*
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
*Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)*
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXX (4)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
*Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXX (10)*

Good & Evil:
*Good ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)*
*Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)*
Evil ---- XXXX (4)

Race:
*Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)*
Dwarf ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Elf ------ XXXXXXXX (8)
Gnome ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Halfling - XXXXXXXX (8)
Half-Elf - XXXXXXX (7)
Half-Orc - XXXXXX (6)

Class:
Barbarian - XXXXXXXX (8)
Bard ------ XXXXXXXX (8)
Cleric ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Druid ----- XXXXXX (6)
Fighter --- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Monk ------ XXXXXXXX (8)
Paladin --- XXXXXXXX (8)
Ranger ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Rogue ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
*Sorcerer -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)*
Wizard ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)​
Between the 2, my answers did slightly change due to one being more fantasy based and the other being more realistic, but considering I got Chaotic Neutral on both, that's mostly what I'm leaning towards (which makes sense for me especially these days.
I used to identify mostly with Chaotic Good, and still do, but over time I'm noticing that Chaotic Neutral does seem more realistic.


----------



## spaceynyc

tested as Lawful Neutral but the description that doesn't match up for me at all. I'm confident that i'm Neutral Good..


----------

